# Can anyone tell me anything about this knife?



## Ogt92 (Jan 13, 2020)

I found it in a big box of old junk along with a knife issued to soldiers during world war 2. I was told the inspiration reads: 
商標 = "trademark"
源助久: Minamoto Sukehisa


----------

